# Feeling sorry for myself



## mummy2o

I know I shouldn't be surprised and to be honest I expected it all along. My daughter recently had her 8 month check up with the health visitor and is now on the watch list as she's not meeting her social and communication milestones. She passed everything else which was more than what her brother did at that age, although no one was that concerned 7 years ago about how he was doing. I do feel a little sad, as I expected to have this perfect daughter and isn't like my son. I'm hoping she will catch up in these area's, if not I'm fully prepared to have another child on the autistic spectrum. The only positive is I don't expect she will be any where near as bad as he is/was.


----------



## BlueHadeda

:hugs:

I have an inkling of what you're feeling, because after having 2 special needs kids, we've now had to accept that our third has problems too. So far, our only "hope" for a child without extra needs, is our last and 4th baby. It's NOT easy, realising your child needs extra support, medications, therapies, etc. When you go through it a 2nd time, you despair, because now you know how hard the road for you, AND for your child can be. And who doesn't want their child to have the easiest possible road? By now, we've resigned ourselves to the fact that nothing in our children's roads comes easy. But still, you hope, and pray, and believe that everything will be okay in the end. Whatever uphill battles they have to fight. Good luck, I hope your baby catches onto her peers quickly. And if not, then loads of <<hugs>>! You know she'll be okay. Because she has you, and she has her brother.


----------



## mummy2o

Thank you. I guess your right, it was more the initial shock of it all and we'll get through this. She's still young and like you said may catch up, besides its only 2 areas she's behind in. Maybe I'll go and arrange more playdates for her and see if she'll copy the other babies in that. But regardless we love our children despite what difficulties they may or may not have.


----------



## mummy3

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummy3

How are you today hun?:hugs:


----------



## mummy2o

I'm feeling a lot more up beat about it all. I guessing pregnancy hormones and reality of it all got a bit to much. But my theory is, I've done it once before and have a lovely little boy, with amazing quirks and if she ends up half as unique and happy as he is then I've done my job as a mum :)


----------



## Reid

mummy2o said:


> I'm feeling a lot more up beat about it all. I guessing pregnancy hormones and reality of it all got a bit to much. But my theory is, I've done it once before and have a lovely little boy, with amazing quirks and if she ends up half as unique and happy as he is then I've done my job as a mum :)

Glad to hear you're feeling better about it all I guess sometimes I just get a little overwhelming xx


----------



## mummy3

Glad you're feeling better, you're totally right with your new mindset:hugs: Its ok to get overwhelmed though and for sure those pesky pregnancy hormones get in the way! Congratulations!!:hugs:


----------



## AP

If its any consolation, similar happened to our Tori. We had the GARS all filled in and at 3 everything just picked up! Like you we knew what to expect should it be/not be autism, and at one point I was convinced she did too...but she didn't. But its a good mindset to have - you've done it once, you can do it again :)


----------



## alibaba24

Social skills at 8 months ?? I don't even know they look for that my daughter is just had her 9 month review and this wasn't mentioned. How do I get more info . I'm sorry that you feel upset but 8 months is soooo young and she done great on everything else which is fab x


----------



## AP

alibaba24 said:


> Social skills at 8 months ?? I don't even know they look for that my daughter is just had her 9 month review and this wasn't mentioned. How do I get more info . I'm sorry that you feel upset but 8 months is soooo young and she done great on everything else which is fab x

Siblings are monitored after a diagnosis of autism with an older child, due to autism running in families (this is not always the case). Although we certainly didn't have this either and it's very very young for a health visitor to make such a statement. I don't think the HV was right to worry OP like that at all. Things can change so fast.


----------

